# Mossberg 835 recoil



## firemedic1982 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have an 835 ulti mag turkey gun and I was wondering if anyone has any secrets to reduce recoil  ....also what are some good choke tube/load combos for really good patterns?


Thanks,

Blake


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 2, 2008)

i like the ultifull choke that comes with the 835 an a --sims-- will decrease the wallup somewhat .....i use the winchester supreme high velocity turkey loads -----12 gauge --3 1/2  --#5  --2oz shot...works good....


----------



## firemedic1982 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 2, 2008)

your welcome ...but that is all just ....IMHO ;-}


----------



## TreeFrog (Mar 2, 2008)

I shoot a Mossberg 500 for turkeys.  My turkey barrel has some porting and that helped more than I ever dreamed it would.  I know some of the aftermarket chokes have some porting so that might help.  Probably the best thing is a really good recoil pad.  It amazing the difference they can make on reducing felt kick and recoil.  The other thing would be to add weight to the gun.  There are lots of ways to do that; different stock, add a scope/mounts, different plug, etc.  Sometimes just a few ounces is enough to make a noticeable difference.


----------



## jason8047 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the ulti-mag and I switched to the regular full choke in mine and it seemed to do ALOT better than the ulti-full that came with it.  The ulti-full seemed to clump shot in mine but the full has a good uniform pattern.  My advice to you is to shoot what you have with varying brands of shells and loads and see if you get a good pattern.  If you dont then try a different choke.  I agree that a sims recoil pad would help with recoil but I just shoot mine like it is.  It packs a good punch on my end too though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2008)

Shooting ported chokes, ported barrel, and a limbsaver recoil pad, a kid can shoot it.


----------



## capt stan (Mar 3, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> i like the ultifull choke that comes with the 835 an a --sims-- will decrease the wallup somewhat .....i use the winchester supreme high velocity turkey loads -----12 gauge --3 1/2  --#5  --2oz shot...works good....




I shoot the 3 in verson of that shell in my mossberg 500 She gives a good punch every time. Funny how ya never notice when shooting at the real thing. But at the paper it feels like someone is punching you in the cheek every time

My barrel is ported and that helps a lot over my old barrel that wasn't!!


----------



## robertyb (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with the others on the Sims Limbsaver Recoil Pad. It takes about 50% of the felt recoil away on my 835. I am still shooting the ultra-full choke that came with the gun. Your barrel should already be ported if you have the turkey model 835.


----------



## Nautical Son (Mar 4, 2008)

shooting 3-1/2 in 2oz #5 in mine and it'll beat your rotator cuff into submission even with the ported barrel but thats also thru a Hastings .690 extended choke. When shooting 2-3/4 in 1 oz #6 it's a baby even my wife enjoys shooting it, We're off to BPS now to look for her a youth model or something that fits her better than the 835, she all of 5'3" and them little stubby arms just don't stretch far enuff. She's starting to get the bug Stan, cross your fingers.


----------



## ROLLEN THUNDER (Mar 4, 2008)

Check Out The Knoxx Comp Stock


----------



## BPR (Mar 6, 2008)

You might also look into a mercury recoil reducer.  It will add almost a pound of weight to the gun, but they are supposed to help alot.

I have not shot one, but am looking into one for my Benelli.  The Benellis are setup so that you can just pop it in, but I think you can add it to any gun with help of a gunsmith.


----------



## bustershaw (Mar 6, 2008)

The factory will port the barrel for you for $35 (I think)....and they will do a port/re-blue for $65......reduces dramatically....


----------



## tr21 (Mar 6, 2008)

funny i just shot over 4 boxes of 3 1/2 turkey loads through my 2 835's and my shoulder is a little bruised.but i have never noticed it when shooting at a gobbler.you just have to suck it up during your patterning,after that you'll only be shooting 1 shell.the best choke/shell combo is a rhino .695 and nitro ray's hevi-shot 4x5x7's.they are not cheap($150 for 25),but are worth it in my opinion....


----------



## fspch (Mar 7, 2008)

Get a H&R 3.5 in single shot or come borrow mine. Shoot about 5 of the  3.5 inch rounds through it. You will instantly love the 835 recoil. I have both, the ported choke may have helped the 835 some, the up side is you don't feel it when it counts. I am shooting a Jellyhead choke in it and #6 Hevi-shot 13. It doesn't seem to like the Winchester rounds, but others swear by them. Mine likes Hevi-shot rounds.


----------



## fspch (Mar 7, 2008)

TGattis said:


> shooting 3-1/2 in 2oz #5 in mine and it'll beat your rotator cuff into submission even with the ported barrel but thats also thru a Hastings .690 extended choke. When shooting 2-3/4 in 1 oz #6 it's a baby even my wife enjoys shooting it, We're off to BPS now to look for her a youth model or something that fits her better than the 835, she all of 5'3" and them little stubby arms just don't stretch far enuff. She's starting to get the bug Stan, cross your fingers.



Try the Mossberg 500 Bantam in 12 Gauge. My wife loves hers. 24 inch barrel, barrel is ported. I put a Kicks and a tru-glo choke in it, it like the Tru-Glo. My wife is 5'3" and shoots clays and has killed a turkey with it. Loves it.


----------

